# ambagrams and a custom bike I'm thinking about building



## Brutuskend (Sep 20, 2019)

So I have been toying with the idea of building a black panther bike. Nothing to do with the film, it just seems like something Schwinn should have done.
What I'm thinking is a black and black candy paint job. Black where the "normal" bike would be black and candy over what would normally be chrome.

Then I started thinking about a chain guard decal and came up with this.





Now turn the picture over...

Kinda cool huh? 

Check out FlipScript.com


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 20, 2019)

I had to turn it over to make it out, and the "font" makes it hard to read. So if you cross your eyes while sipping (gulping) some Vodka you can read it. 
Cool idea, but that 14th Century woman's hand writing with all the curly do dads is too much for my eyes.


----------



## mickeyc (Sep 21, 2019)

Right side up looks like :BLNAK".


----------



## Boris (Sep 21, 2019)

I see two Amish men in a horse drawn buggy.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 21, 2019)

Good idea! I built one up with a bike I picked up on CL cheap, with the 3speed wheels, drum brakes then added stuff I was tired of laying around the garage while keeping it a rider. 


Just a couple things I'd like to add to make complete but fun to ride!

Your vision sounds cool! The picture in my head thinks yours would have a sinister look. I like it!


----------



## vincev (Sep 22, 2019)

I see "blank"


----------

